# Kantenglättungsvergleich (vers. AntiAliasing-Modi in Kombination)



## blaidd (26. Juni 2012)

*Kantenglättungsvergleich (vers. AntiAliasing-Modi in Kombination)*

*[WIP]*
 

​
Okay, da mich ein User zum Thema gefragt hat, und ich mich selbst damit ganz gerne beschäftige (siehe Screenshot-Threat) hab ich mich mal daran gemacht, einen direkten Vergleich der Modi und deren auch in Kombination aufzustellen. Zugegeben, ein Bildvergleich ist suboptimal, viel besser wär ein Video, damit man es in Bewegung sieht (erst da fällt das Flimmern wirklich auf). Allerdings geht da durch die Kompression extrem viel Information verloren (YouTube kann man praktisch vergessen) und um irgendwo unkomprimiertes oder zumindest hochqualitatives Filmmaterial hochzuladen feht mir Platz sowie ganz besonders die Bandbreite...

Auch *Alan Wake* ist vielleicht nicht das beste Beispiel, (man kann die Kantenglättung nicht ganz abschalten, 2x hardwareseitiges AA ist mindestens aktiv), wechselnde Lichtverhältnisse und ein paar andere Merkwürdigkeiten (bspw. die Zimmerpflanze) aber ich wurde explizit danach gefragt. Ich werd noch ein paar Shots aus anderen Spielen nachliefern...

Außerdem diesen etwas lieblosen Post vielleicht noch etwas hübscher gestalten. Für's erste muß es aber mal langen. 

Welche Modi aktiv sind, kann man dem Bildnamen entnehmen... Ja, ich weiß: lieblos, aber siehe oben; ich hab leider nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit.

Das Spiel läuft bis auf die AA-Modi in maximalen Settings, mein Rechner ist im ganz normalen Desktop Modus (nix übertaktet und nen Haufen Schrott im Speicher bzw. Hintergrund). Im Gaming-Modus kann man vielleicht noch mal 10%-15% auf die Framerate draufrechnen... Ich hab zwei AMD HD5870 im Crossfire laufen (Catalyst 12.6 Beta) , einen I7-920 und 16Gb 1600-DDR3 RAM und ein ziemlich zugemülltes und sicher nicht top performierendes Win7x64. Der Rest dürfte relativ uninteressant sein.

Die Abkürzungen im Bildnamen:

DS - Downsampling 2560x1600@1920x1200 (x1.3)
SSAA - per Treiber forciertes SGSSAA.
SMAA Ultra  - injectSMAA by mrhaandi Version 1.2.7 in Ultra Konfiguration (PPAA)
FXAA - Das InGame FXAA auf Maximum (PPAA)
MLAA - Per CCC forciertes MLAA (PPAA)
No PPAA - Kein PostProcessing-AntiAliasing, also AA per Shader.

Am einfachsten zu Vergleichen indem man für zwei oder mehr Bilder ein extra Browserfenster öffnet, und dann maximiert...

Verschiedene PostProcessing-Filter in Kombination hab ich mir mal gespart... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut zu erkennen: MLAA wäscht das ganze Bild (inklusive FRAPS-Overlay) weich, frißt recht viele FPS und außerdem mag's in diesem Fall wohl kein DS (bei Diablo 3 funktionierts aber)... bei DS+8xSSAA läuft mir der VRam voll, nicht viel Unterschied zu 4xSSAA+DS (allenfalls Fensterstreben und fast nur in Bewegung wahrnehmbar). SMAA ist FXAA deutlich überlegen (Rohröffnung an der Decke, Bauch vom Puma etc., schärfer und frißt zumindest in hohen Auflösungen kaum mehr als FXAA. Insgesamt rund 10% das halt ich für den Effekt verschmerzbar. Mit Downsampling fast so sauber wie DS+4xSSAA, an ein paar Stellen (wieder die Rohröffnung) sogar etwas besser. Durch DS wird das Bild detalierter (Tresen vorn, Streben am Fenster, Schatten, Texturen). Wie gesagt, nicht der beste Vergleich, vor allem das wechselnde Licht und die Bäume nerven. Vielleicht schaff ich heute noch was, ansonsten Morgen oder die Tage noch mehr Vergleichsbilder aus anderen Spielen.

[EDIT:] Gröbsten Unfug meinerseits beseitigt... Was Editor für Unfug mit den Dateien macht, weiß ich nicht... Mal sind sie groß, mal klein. Die selben Dateien, nur einmal hochgeladen. Naja, ein bisschen gesucht, und ich hab sie alle in guter Qualität gefunden...​


----------

